# AC-50 pull-up torque



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Ask it here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hpevs-ac50-75603.html


----------



## parasole (Jun 27, 2013)

tomofreno said:


> Ask it here:
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hpevs-ac50-75603.html


Thanks a lot tomofreno, missed that thread...


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

parasole said:


> Hello community,
> 
> sorry for the question probably was answered before, I did try to search the forum for the answer but with no much success....
> 
> ...


Here is the graph: AC-50
http://ivanbennett.com/shop/images/ac-50-96v-graph.jpg

Here is the graph: AC-51
http://ivanbennett.com/shop/images/ac-51-144v-graph.jpg

Allso:
http://ivanbennett.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=185


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

parasole said:


> ...
> Would you please point me out to the AC-50 graph for getting an idea about level and curve form for AC-50 starting (pull-up) torque from zero rpm to 100-200 rpm?...



"Pull-up torque" is only relevant for line-operated motors; it is a meaningless spec for motors driven by inverters. In the latter case, the maximum torque available at 0 RPM will depend on the more obvious parameters, like the physical characteristics of the motor and maximum current output of the inverter, as well as some more subtle things like the actual flux vector control scheme the inverter employ. In short, you have to always look at a specific motor/inverter combination to maximum starting torque, etc.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Before you buy an AC50, contact someone nearby that has one installed and "take a drive".

It will pull from 2,800 RPMs up to 7,000 RPMs well, but is soft on initial starting torque.

Miz


----------



## parasole (Jun 27, 2013)

Ivansgarage said:


> Here is the graph: AC-50
> http://ivanbennett.com/shop/images/ac-50-96v-graph.jpg
> 
> Here is the graph: AC-51
> ...


Thanks Ivansgarage, I have seen them, however the missing informatio I am looking for is the value starting from zero RPM, in other words probably would be as starting torque...



Tesseract said:


> "Pull-up torque" is only relevant for line-operated motors; it is a meaningless spec for motors driven by inverters. In the latter case, the maximum torque available at 0 RPM will depend on the more obvious parameters, like the physical characteristics of the motor and maximum current output of the inverter, as well as some more subtle things like the actual flux vector control scheme the inverter employ. In short, you have to always look at a specific motor/inverter combination to maximum starting torque, etc.


It may be the case I am wrong in definiton, this is what I got while searching for the right notion, seems got it wrong. As I did mention, I need to know the initial torque when it will try to start the car pulling...



mizlplix said:


> Before you buy an AC50, contact someone nearby that has one installed and "take a drive".
> 
> It will pull from 2,800 RPMs up to 7,000 RPMs well, but is soft on initial starting torque.
> 
> Miz


Well, this is the question, it is clear already that it is weak on this point, but what is the actual torque from zero rpm until it reach that level seen on HPEV graphs? 

Hope my question is more clear now and thanks for your inputs..


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

Parasole,

The stall torque is the same as you see at 100 to 200 RPM. The reason the graph does go that low is because the dyno load motor doesn't start to regen until 100 RPM due to the characteristics of the controllers regen function. When we do the initial characterization on the motors, we have a block the bolts to the dyno to hold the test motor at stall. This is where we measure the stall torque, it is the same as the torque at 200 RPM.

Brian


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Stall torque, Stall torque,


I call it locked rotor torque.

I will have some numbers soon, for locked rotor torque, even on the ac-50.


////////////


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

That term works too.


----------



## parasole (Jun 27, 2013)

HPEVS said:


> Parasole,
> 
> The stall torque is the same as you see at 100 to 200 RPM. The reason the graph does go that low is because the dyno load motor doesn't start to regen until 100 RPM due to the characteristics of the controllers regen function. When we do the initial characterization on the motors, we have a block the bolts to the dyno to hold the test motor at stall. This is where we measure the stall torque, it is the same as the torque at 200 RPM.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, now is clear! 



Ivansgarage said:


> Stall torque, Stall torque,
> 
> 
> I call it locked rotor torque.
> ...


Ivansgarage, looking forward to see the data...


----------

